# Paperwork Filed



## IrishQ (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, first post, realize it's not a good sign to be here but...

So I got married, I believe thru coercion. Now I'm ready to file for divorce and walk away.

Been married just over 5 months, things are ok at times but they can get to firework stage fast. I believe, due to my underlining resentment.

My GF at the time gave me an ultimatum, alluding to possibility of being pregnant, get engaged by end of August 2015 or if pregnant she would move back to northeast and never keep kid from contact.

Wanting to do the right thing, I folded, I asked her to marry me, she rushed a Sept wedding and bam done.

Two weeks later she looks pregnant. Belly, morning sickness but negative tests. Negative ultrasounds. 

Three docs say not pregnant, neg blood tests, neg ultrasounds.

I really feel stupid and played.

Here we are 5 months later, still with belly and morning sickness.

Paperwork is filed everything is in the works.

She says you had been looking for love and marriage, what difference does it make how we got here. I love you.

Thoughts?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, the circumstances under which you got married were pretty crappy, and make your wife seem a bit crazed, but I'm curious about the rest of your relationship. Is anything else going on? Was this a one-off, or is she crazed in general?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Run.

Far and fast.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishQ (Dec 12, 2015)

We've had some issues, mostly financial.

1st argument was due to signing up for cabel tv ($180 monthly). She insisted on it, I didn't want it , she ordered it, it's her bill her credit pulled.

But really, baby on way ( maybe maybe not) why take on a bill like that?

She stopped helping with rent, I've made the argument "you are not a partner" here, you should be helping with rent and utilities.

We get along, have fun but there are those underlying issues that eat away at me.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

What country do you live in ? Who pays $180 a month for cable? How many movie channels, etc do you get ? 

Can you give us a better insight into the financial picture of the marriage, 

You have been advised to run. Why, because her determination to marry is a red flag. Did she marry you to get marry or be with you?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I have said it many times, women want a wedding, and not necessarily a husband that comes with it.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Thound said:


> I have said it many times, women want a wedding, and not necessarily a husband that comes with it.


Not me, we eloped. I also don't like diamonds or gold, I just wear a silver band. There are a few of us out there that don't want nor need a big white wedding, but I'm sure it's only a few. :smile2:


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

IrishQ said:


> Hi, first post, realize it's not a good sign to be here but...
> 
> So I got married, I believe thru coercion. Now I'm ready to file for divorce and walk away.
> 
> ...


Give it couple more months, talk to your lawyer, get your facts in order.

GTFO

Don't believe she won't completely falsify/manipulate/promise whatever she thinks will tie you down to get what she wants. Completely Teleological. Don't vote for to take public office either!

You might think you've "been had"/conned - but just think, you got off better than my cousin.


----------



## jebadoa (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe an anullment would work here considering the factors leading to the wedding. 

That being said, if you choose to stay, (and there may be great reasons to stay we don't know about) you MUST get over your resentment. It will tarnish your relationship forever and you will ultimately either divorce or remain in a marriage where your resentment keeps you both from being truly happy. 

I say first get over the resentment via a counselor. Then give the marriage a chance. You may be throwing away a beautiful life together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

